# ICS Ethernet to wifi



## msstrend (May 5, 2009)

Hi, 

I have internet connected to vista home edition through ethernet cable. I want to start ICS with XP laptopn as a host thorugh wifi. XP laptop needs to connect my vista host through the wireless and get access to files and internet how do I do that? Please help.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You would have to get a wireless card for the visa machine and set it up as an ad-hoc network for the laptop to connect to it (the wireless equivalent of using an Ethernet cable). And set up ICS on the vista machine

Instructions on how to setup ICS located here

http://www.windowsreference.com/win...ternet-connection-sharing-ics-setup-in-vista/


----------



## msstrend (May 5, 2009)

I do have wireless in my vista machine. But when I right click on my LAN and select properties I don't get the sharing option. I don't have wireless router so I have to connect through cable. When I share using ICS in this way I could not access internet or even PING to the XP client.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is for XP, but very similar for Vista: ICS - Making the Wireless Home Network Connection in Windows XP Without a Router


----------

